# what's the position with Knaus now?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

HI All, What's the cuurent position with Knaus? Are they still in production - did someone take them over? I can't see them listed under the exhibitors at the NEC.
cheers
David dw


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Knaus has been taken over by a Dutch investment group in 2009, and is already "in the black" again, so making profit.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Knaus had a stand at the show in Dusseldorf and seemed pretty busy.
Sal


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

dw1 said:


> HI All, What's the cuurent position with Knaus? Are they still in production - did someone take them over? I can't see them listed under the exhibitors at the NEC.
> cheers
> David dw


No UK dealership unfortunately.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Strange that Knaus.de list UK dealer as Lowdhams but nothing mentioned on their (Lowdhams) website...

http://www.knaus.de/service/haendle...ry]=GB&cHash=49da70798bb30708fb70947ea20dba5b

http://www.lowdhams.com/new-motorhomes

Pete


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

peejay said:


> Strange that Knaus.de list UK dealer as Lowdhams but nothing mentioned on their (Lowdhams) website...
> 
> http://www.knaus.de/service/haendle...ry]=GB&cHash=49da70798bb30708fb70947ea20dba5b
> 
> ...


Yes we bought our Knaus from Lowdhams last year but they are no longer stocking them.

They are still the official UK Knaus parts supplier though. Not that they hold any parts in stock of course


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

They are exhibiting in Barcelona this week.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

If their web site is to be believed (which I'm sure it can), it looks like Southdowns have recently had 5 new RHD Knaus Sun Ti 650MFs

On 2.3L Fiat Ducato. Pleased to see they're using the same control panel as our 2006 model (bodes well for spares!), though Knaus seem to have done away with the window in the washroom and also the over-cab window.

I know the overcab window brings all manner of condensation and insulation problems with it, but the fact it made the 'van so light and airy was one of the reasons we were drawn to it. I also rather like surveying the estate from the comfort of the 'Thetford Throne', so I'd be lost without the window!

It also looks like it doesn't have the pull-down TV screen, unless its an optional extra, which just wasn't fitted to the model southdown took photos of.

Still, it's nice to see them selling vans in the UK once more.

Morph


----------

